# Has Anyone Seen The New 210rs



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone seen one at an RV show yet?

When we first saw the floor plans for a new addition of the King size bed we seriously were considering trading in our 2006 with the queen for a new 2009 .

But after further poking around we can across these picks.

2009 210rs pics

Sherry said *NO WAY* am I giving up my nice White Cabinets for that interior. 
Also she doesn't like the new drop in sink omitting the single solid molded counter top sink in our existing unit
Looks like mirrored wall is gone on interior as well. (but you gain a TV)

I also check the specs .. 
Weight has increased along with tongue.. 
It looks like by the pics Keystone moved the rear storage area to front by door. 
Wonder where water heater ended up? 
Keystone Reduced , fresh , grey, Waste water capacities as well. 
reduced trailer height also. 
Tire size changed - anyone know what brand Keystone is going with for 2009 ?
Anyone know if Fridge capacity has been upgraded?

Just my opinion here: New propane access looks Cheeeeeep. and way less aerodynamic
Nice addition of rock guard though.

Looks like general consensus in my house is the King size bed option in the new TT is not worth the trade offs 
we would incurr in new model '09 for us - 
we will stay with out 2006 model.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Scooter said:


> Has anyone seen one at an RV show yet?
> 
> When we first saw the floor plans for a new addition of the King size bed we seriously were considering trading in our 2006 with the queen for a new 2009 .
> 
> ...


We just bought our '08 a month ago and it kills me alittle that if we had known/waited, we could have had a king bed.







Oh well, my lighter bank account says a queen bed is better than a king bed. I'm not a fan of the mismatch cabinets though.

On our '08 the storage is in the front compartment like th '09. The water heater is under the couch.....along with the water pump. Did they use to have the water heater stored in the front? Seems to be alot of wasted space under the couch now with the water heater and the water pump stored there. Might be a good opportunity for mod for extra storage space.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I looked the link before I read your post and as it went from one picture to the next I kept thinking something was wrong and I didn't like it then it hit me the cabinets were brown not white. It sure make it look smaller inside. To me the white cabinets is what makes it a Outback.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Silvrsled said:


> Has anyone seen one at an RV show yet?
> 
> When we first saw the floor plans for a new addition of the King size bed we seriously were considering trading in our 2006 with the queen for a new 2009 .
> 
> ...


We just bought our '08 a month ago and it kills me alittle that if we had known/waited, we could have had a king bed.







Oh well, my lighter bank account says a queen bed is better than a king bed. I'm not a fan of the mismatch cabinets though.

On our '08 the storage is in the front compartment like th '09. The water heater is under the couch.....along with the water pump. Did they use to have the water heater stored in the front? Seems to be alot of wasted space under the couch now with the water heater and the water pump stored there. Might be a good opportunity for mod for extra storage space.
[/quote]

Yes, the older models have the water heater in the front ( and lots of storage under the couch). Can't tell from the pictures, but is there still a bike door on the backside?
I also like the all white cabinets. Wouldn't give our 04 21rs up for this new model!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Also, as Scoter said the grey tank went from 40 to 30 gallons. Not good.
But if you look at the specs for the new models, from 26 ft. on up the grey goes to 60 gals.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks alot like my first Sportsman. Only difference was the built in dinette. My Sportman had a removable table in front of an L couch, Which I like better than the Outback setup.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks nice except for the woodgrain cabinets. I like the pleated shades instead of the noisy metal ones. Does the sofa slide or is it realy that cramped back there? --Mike


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll keep my 21RS. Its paid for


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

wonder how hard it would be to switch the Queen slide for the king slide, it would be so nice to actually fit in my own bed, or at least be able to have my feet hang over.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't like the two-tone cabinets, either. A little contrast wouldn't be too bad, but cherry and white?

I think the new line-ups, from what I've seen so far, are not going to help sales at all.

But, that's just my opinion and you know what they say about that..........

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I don't like the two-tone cabinets, either. A little contrast wouldn't be too bad, but cherry and white?
> 
> I think the new line-ups, from what I've seen so far, are not going to help sales at all.
> 
> ...


The floorplans are moving in a positive direction. Like Mark - I sincerely believe that the two-tone buttercream/cherry wood color is not.

-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> wonder how hard it would be to switch the Queen slide for the king slide, it would be so nice to actually fit in my own bed, or at least be able to have my feet hang over.


I like your thinking...that's the only thing that makes me want the new 280rs


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

The 60 gallon gray tank is very nice but they should have kept the white cabinets. I guess Keystone wanted to genrate a buzz and it's working!

Did they mention this change at the factory rally tour?

Happy outbacking!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Scooter said:


> Just my opinion here: New propane access looks Cheeeeeep. and way less aerodynamic


I could be wrong but I was under the impression that the propane cover does zero for aerodynamics. It is a "signature" item of the Outback line though and I am uneasy about Keystone's decision to eliminate it in favor of cost savings.

-CC


----------

